# DIYMA 12 as I.B. H.T sub :) (pics)



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i did no calcs, but its way over recc volume at about 4 feet long and 12" diamiter (you do the math)

sounds great .


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

pride is a tricky thing, 

for years i have shook my head at people who put holes in surrounds with screwdrivers,

yep i did it today, you can see the shiny silicone repair


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

60ndown said:


> pride is a tricky thing,
> 
> for years i have shook my head at people who put holes in surrounds with screwdrivers,
> 
> yep i did it today, you can see the shiny silicone repair


It happens to be the best of us. I've done it on time crunching installs where we only had one sub left in the whole shop of that model and I've sank the drill right into the cone. Its a *****, but worse things could happen. At least yours isn't so bad.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pride is being man enough to accept your action, learn from them, and move on. Those with no pride cower, deny, and are ashamed of their actions.


It's a neat design, a nice little plant holder, lol. Yeah, I think the sub does very well in larger enclosures. It definitely has the excursion to work with a IB type of setup. The only lacking area is frequency response as it is a low Qts driver. Low end response may end up subtle and stay in the background. If your receiver has some EQing control, it can be controlled easily though.

I've come to like my DIYMA in the home very much as well, a lovey, lovely sub.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I love it, is that a dog on the couch? What kind of speakers are those in the back?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Does the plant move around on the stand? kerplunk!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

npdang said:


> I love it, is that a dog on the couch? What kind of speakers are those in the back?


i built the speakers out of some dynaudio 3 way x overs i had and some drivers i got on e bay that had 'similar' ts specks the the dynaudios but waaaaaayyyyyy cheaper, they sound good.

his name is snoop-dog.(cocker spaniel) completely nuts, loves bass, loves 'his' chair.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

He looks happier in your avatar


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Any more impressions on performance and how much power?

Sucks to pop a hole in a surround, did it a few yrs ago on a old he2 i had, flipped my lid over it, no difference in output or sq though/ported. THAT i remember that is.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

OgreDave said:


> Does the plant move around on the stand? kerplunk!


Sounds like a job for...

Velcro!!! 



60ndown said:


> His name is snoop-dog.(cocker spaniel) completely nuts, loves bass, loves 'his' chair.


You gotta start watching the Dog Whisperer.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

60ndown said:


> pride is a tricky thing,
> 
> for years i have shook my head at people who put holes in surrounds with screwdrivers,
> 
> yep i did it today, you can see the shiny silicone repair


The SINGLE reason I will not use a drill to mount speakers, I use a cordless screwdriver.. like this:










And do it by hand..... no matter how much I hate it or how many drivers I gotta do 

I too learned the hard way, on a VERY expensive driver, except I did not stop at the surround :blush:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> Any more impressions on performance and how much power?


im watching 'jay and silent bob strike back' right now, after going for a drive earlier with my other DIYMA 12, lets just say that the new I.B, H.T DIYMA on 200 watts, makes the .80 cube sealed DIYMA on 600 watts in my mini van sound like a mid-bass driver

gets loooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

xed @ 40hz....and down.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> The SINGLE reason I will not use a drill to mount speakers, I use a cordless screwdriver.. like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to know  

ill continue to use my chordless screwdriver but will make sure im not using a previously broken screw next time :blush:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> He looks happier in your avatar


he sleeps a lot, and when he's not sleeping he has either just been woken up, or he's ready to go back to sleep


----------



## kornsined (Feb 22, 2008)

That's awesome! No one would think twice.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Is the grill on the bottom so the DIYMA does not get away?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I want a DIYMA plant holder!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

im sure this is a total newb question, but regarding the towers, why'd u pick speakers with close ts specs? if those specs werent close to what the original drivers that came with that crossover were, it wouldnt sound right? i clearly have no idea what ts parameters are. also, are the speakers in their own chamber or did u just whip up a box and throw em in?


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

chad said:


> The SINGLE reason I will not use a drill to mount speakers, I use a cordless screwdriver.. like this:
> 
> 
> And do it by hand..... no matter how much I hate it or how many drivers I gotta do
> ...


I find screwdrivers more likely to slip off as you have to exert so much extra force.
I've sadly put a hole through, but it was WITH a screw drive.
My remedy now is...
Centerpunch all holes. Predrill without speaker in obviously. And then use good screws that won't woble on your bit. Then i protect the cone and surround with my hand so in the event it did slip off, it'd hit my hand, but more likely slip in the other direction.

Mark


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

mtnickel said:


> I find screwdrivers more likely to slip off as you have to exert so much extra force.
> I've sadly put a hole through, but it was WITH a screw drive.
> My remedy now is...
> Centerpunch all holes. Predrill without speaker in obviously. And then use good screws that won't woble on your bit. Then i protect the cone and surround with my hand so in the event it did slip off, it'd hit my hand, but more likely slip in the other direction.
> ...


I T-Nut/Hurricane nut/threaded insert everything. I can't remember the last time I used a wood screw to hold a speaker in place


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

holy ****... chad's approaching 10k posts!  Get a job man!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> im sure this is a total newb question, but regarding the towers, why'd u pick speakers with close ts specs? if those specs werent close to what the original drivers that came with that crossover were, it wouldnt sound right? i clearly have no idea what ts parameters are. also, are the speakers in their own chamber or did u just whip up a box and throw em in?


anyone?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> anyone?


i had the x overs and knew they were good, ts were close and the box i built, i was just playing with audio, worked out well, the speakers sound very clean with lots of detail and with a seperate sub it all sounds as good as ANYTHING ive ever heard.

i could have gone to a local electronics store and bought some towers for $200 but this seemed like the better option.


----------

